# Petzlife Flea and Tick



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

Has anyone tried this? I have good luck with their oral care products. 

ProtectZ - Flea and Tick - Other Pet Products, Dog Dental Care - PetzLife

Do you see any ingredients that aren't safe?

Thanks.


----------

